# " boring " cardio.....



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a mate who used to prep for his comps on one of those 2 stepper things, you know the things that just have 2 foot paddles and thats it.

Be on there for an hour, now that for me is discipline because l would be bored within 3 minutes of starting it.

How do people relieve the boredom of the stativ bikes, treadmills etc ?

At home l have my laptop in front of my treadmill and stick on Youtube, great help. Personally l cant stand headphones in when l am sweatng so god knows how people do it.

What methods do other people have or are you hardcore and just crack on ?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Its good to have someone to talk to.

A girl I know was competing in figure and used to call me over and say "just talk to me about anything".


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Either music in or stick an iPad on the treadmill at home, very intermittent if it connects to the internet from there though, but tv on the iPad helps it go by a bit quicker. Selling that though so probably gonna need more music soon!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the wife and l are talking about sticking a tv in there for her to watch whilst she has a go, may go get one soon.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I train at home now but when I used to go to a gym, the most I could do on a treadmill was 5 minutes before I got bored. Static bikes were more bearable but only just. When I do cardio now I go out on my mountain bike instead.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think the wife and l are talking about sticking a tv in there for her to watch whilst she has a go, may go get one soon.


Defo helps I think, if your concentrating on nothing but the treadmill it's just constant thinking of " x amount of minutes to go, fcuk i've not even done half.... " whereas if you can really get into a programme you rarely look at the time.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah i agree cardio can be zzzzzzzzzzz tho i find on the treadmill if i run a minute then walk a minute and repeat that over and over its less boring.

I would do 30 mins on the stepper and yes it gets boring to,,,

As said if you have someone to chat to the minutes go in quickly.

In our gym we have 8 tv screens to choose from and simply put in the headphones into the treadmills,,,striders,,,steppers etc and can tune into whatever screen we like which helps a lot


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i just stick some music on, instantly makes the time go 3 times quicker


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

When i use the machines i listen to my music through my headphones. I cannot use the running machine though as i cannot run straight and i hit the side bar a fly off the back of the machine(it hurts).I do rowing and also the cycling but i have my towel round my neck to wipe the sweat off.Sorry if this isnt what you meant


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm another music fan, sometimes I'll forget my ipod and 20mins on a treadmill seems like eternity.

I hate cardio.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

I had an MP3 player for Christmas and since having my earphones on the time on the treadmill goes by miles quicker.

Couldn't stand being on there for more than 5 minutes before, but now i can easily spend over half an hour and it seems like no time at all.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We have our bike in the living room facing the tv so I record stuff in advance on the sky box and watch those, or choose a film on sky demand. It's a compromise to have the ugly bike in the living room but if it wasn't in front of the tv I wouldn't use it!!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm hardcore and just crack on with music. I don't find it any more boring than watching TV.

Though I've seen people reading in the past.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

I bought a cross trainer for home on my last prep (first real prep). I used to do 40mins to 1hr each morning when I woke up (about 11am after nightshift), and the same when I got in from work at about 3am...each time I used to pull it into the living room, and put it in front of the TV with a good dvd on...eventually Id get into the movie and forget my legs and arms were actually moving!!

Neil


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Asouf said:


> Saw something Im going to look into over Xmas... It was an iPad app which picks up on the vibrations of the treadmill / bike your on and plays it slower or quicker etc.... and plays video footage of country trials, runs round famous cities and other things to focus on whilst you pedal or jog away...
> 
> Looked quite interesting as gadgets go...
> 
> http://www.outsideinteractive.com/


Yeah I saw that on a gadget show recently (hosted by Stephen Fry)...looks really good!


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

Have good motivational music on through earphones.

Focus on speed/distance/calories and keep setting yourself a target as your doing it even if the amount you want to do is more, it helps it feel as if your closer to completing your cardio.

I though do find the same, weights motivation is easy but cardio is not.

I have just changed gym to one with a pool as its easier on the joints, great for fitness and getting bodyfat down and its certainly not as boring or hard on the joints etc as most other options.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mellow music, preferably concept albums with a story


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i use bas ruttens mma workout(the kick boxing disc) for my cardio and wrap up in a bin bag and a few layers of clothing , going to learn how to skip this year


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i just started doing cardio and find its much easier on the bike if i put a few episodes of dexter or similar onto it and then i can just concentrate on that.

next thing will be a bike in the garage as i already have a TV in their anyway


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

no cardio should be boring

haven't you seen how happy they look on the Wii adverts


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> We have our bike in the living room facing the tv so I record stuff in advance on the sky box and watch those, or choose a film on sky demand. It's a compromise to have the ugly bike in the living room but if it wasn't in front of the tv I wouldn't use it!!


So thats why you have your figure so in tune Katy,

I would be lucky to get to the trailers in a movie when i do cardio:whistling:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ear phones in and crack on, can do 45-60 mins without a problem, got to admit though, now and again when I end up sat next to someone I know on the bikes and just chat away the time goes a lot quicker!

Was chatting to a lad I went school with the other month, he's always in the gym running, on the bikes or doing cross fit type training! Anyways got talking about diet etc. he told me he hasn't had fast food or a take away in over 3 years, then goes on to say he's not as bad as he's use to be! as he was really obsessed at one point...!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i do kettlebell complexes & circuits! you dont have the energy to get bored cos ur breathing out your ass!

other than that just walking.

fcuk treadmills lol


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't use treadmills ect at the gym find it to boring, prefer a nice 20-30min jog on the streets with abit of HIIT added


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I just set myself different goals on the treadmill. Distance and time. Try to improve on them every session. Also helps with music blasting on my iPod.

Yesterday, just for a change, I ran from my house to my mums 3 miles away to pick my daughter up. Gave myself a 25 minute goal, did it in 24.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> So thats why you have your figure so in tune Katy,
> 
> I would be lucky to get to the trailers in a movie when i do cardio:whistling:


Awww, how charming! :blush:

I actually have to take a break from it due to exercise induced asthma. I was doing an hour a day last week to counteract the Christmas treats and ended up with breathing difficulties...so I'm creating a new weights training routine today to replace the cardio that was doing in addition.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Treadmill or swimming for me.

With the treadmill, I whack on the media player and play a movie. Doesn't really matter what it is tbh, just the fact that it's on seems to do the trick.

:nono:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

crosss Trainer 1hour...when I very rarely do.... I've committed to fasted cardio ed for a month at least.... Music is good but I hate headphones blah, so sometimes I just think about sttuff really.....whilst looking extremely bored and ready to kill someone :/ lol. Also smart phones are a godsend


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> Awww, how charming! :blush:
> 
> I actually have to take a break from it due to exercise induced asthma. I was doing an hour a day last week to counteract the Christmas treats and ended up with breathing difficulties...so I'm creating a new weights training routine today to replace the cardio that was doing in addition.


Im asthmatic also tho find these days im ok and it doesnt bother me much.

Yeah sometimes over training to can cause problems that way also,,,take it easy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Im asthmatic also tho find these days im ok and it doesnt bother me much.
> 
> Yeah sometimes over training to can cause problems that way also,,,take it easy.


Yeah it only happens when I've been pushing it a bit too hard with cardio. It first happened in my early twenties when I was obsessively on the treadmill. I was fine for years and then recently it's been getting worse. It's odd really because it doesn't happen with anything else.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

A single song......

I swim every morning for 1.5hours of lap swimming, cover about 4 miles. In my 3 years of doing this, I have learnt before starting and on the way to the gym, get a song from my Ipod with catchy lyrics (Cheesy Pop is awesome!), hit repeat then drum that F***er into your skull.

I start swimming then suddenly I am just repeating the lyrics in my head over and over and because thats repetitive and I do NOT look at the clock, before I know it a good 45mins has gone by. Then from there I know its only 45mins left  .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

When i go out for a run i see it as more of a mental exercise ! Its so easy to get bored and break it takes alot to go through the boredom sometimes !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Matutu said:


> A single song......
> 
> I swim every morning for 1.5hours of lap swimming, cover about 4 miles. In my 3 years of doing this, I have learnt before starting and on the way to the gym, get a song from my Ipod with catchy lyrics (Cheesy Pop is awesome!), hit repeat then drum that F***er into your skull.
> 
> I start swimming then suddenly I am just repeating the lyrics in my head over and over and because thats repetitive and I do NOT look at the clock, before I know it a good 45mins has gone by. Then from there I know its only 45mins left  .


that would drive me insane


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

In all fairness some days it does and seems like your swimming in syrup!! However some days it is just lovely.......

This or count the tiles...... There is exactly 627 tiles in my 25metre pool ha


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

Another one for music.

Used to do a lot of outdoor cardio with earphones in, I'd clock up the laps without realising how long I'd been running but was a right pig having to constantly adjust my earphones. Lucky enough to have a cross trainer indoors now that I can use, only recently introduced cardio into my routine again but having the hifi playing helps, just need to turn the crosstrainer round so it faces the hifi unit itself, quite a challenge changing the track when it's behind you lol.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Concept 2 model d rower, connected to a computer with row pro. So i can compete with myself or others. Because it gives out so much data it keeps me busy. I just go for 10k in around 45-47 minutes, put on some trance music and done. Its good to compete with yourself (just tell it to use a previous row) and you see an avatar of yourself. It motivates me.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hit my playlist and fantasize!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@Milky cheers for getting this off the ground.

Road running is the answer- different routes and nice scenery keeps me going fella plus you are motivated to move it when you are 5k away from your house haha!

I went on treadmill the other day and I have no idea how I did it. Used to out a towel over the display and just have some banging tunes on usually trance or funky house and just do it to it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

tbh I prefer my cardio outdoors, so when I am cycling around the roads my mind is preoccupied with trying to stay alive with the nutters around today..

But if I go on the bikes in the gym or the treadmill, I just zone out, music on, i'm gone.

We've just got 3 new bikes in the gym now, that are much like road bikes, and they have screens in front that show like a computer game of you cycling against others. There are three of these bikes in a row, and apparantly you can race each other, so me n the others might do that 

These things


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

earphones and sing along - one day I will get thrown out


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I usually go with music but Elliott hulse has mentioned an app called audible by amazon a few times. It's basically an app to listen to audio books on your s,art phone.

Defiantly planning on trying it out as I have gotten into reading big time recently. You can also get hot to/self help books to learn while your run and what you have you.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have an exercise bike that I wheel into the living room placed in front of my TV and cycle away, then it goes away after my exercise and into a cupboard. My sky remote fits perfect just below the seat so it's handy if I need to fast forward adverts!!!


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

I only run for 15-20 mins tmill, but try and beat my distance from time before. I find this helps when you have a goal


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Either music, a TV show or film downloaded onto my smart phone, or netflix if I can get a date signal. Defo helps me stay motivated.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

There used to be an old guy that came to my gym that would always put Antiques roadshow on the TV before taking a stroll on the running machine, always put a smile on my face. Not seen him for a while now.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

running into a mirror helps me, I've just bought a treadmill for my garage gets delivered on Thursday can't wait. Topless mirror run works even better lol...know it sounds a cock but works for me


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> running into a mirror helps me, I've just bought a treadmill for my garage gets delivered on Thursday can't wait. Topless mirror run works even better lol...know it sounds a cock but works for me


do you wear red shorts, carry a floatation device and pretend your the hof in the opening credits of baywatch?

you do dont ya! nothing to be ashamed of mate. we all want to be the hoff!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I sit an play COD when im on my bike at home or the ds when im at the gym.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> do you wear red shorts, carry a floatation device and pretend your the hof in the opening credits of baywatch?
> 
> you do dont ya! nothing to be ashamed of mate. we all want to be the hoff!


Don't know what ur on about thinking I'm the hoff......


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I play basketball for cardio couple of times a week...makes it more interesting.

Or I know take my dog for a walk, which I enjoy.

I agree, treadmill or steppers are mind numbingly boring..


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I do minimal cardio at the moment! 5 minutes on the X-trainer before workouts to warm up and the odd boxing session, going to increase it (or just keep telling myself I will!).

For me the least boring method of cardio is either boxing or mountain biking! now the days are getting longer I'm going to try get out on the bike for 4/5 hours on a day off


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Bikes in my gym have the 'virtual bike ride' for up hill and down hill etc makes time go quicker, my blisters have come out so yesterday and today felt like I had razors in my shoes made cardio DRAG!!!


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

We have an exercise bike so I stick the Xbox on and get to exercise and have fun at the same time


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i swim when i can, apart from that, i hate cardio, especially running, cant be bothered with it, i watch each second changing, goes on for centuries...but i did a spinning class before and the 45minutes flew by as everyone was chatting random stuff to eachother to keep us occupied


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

cardio is a real bore to me, although i dont mind doing circuit training  so i just do the majority of my cardio as fintan circuits


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am currently trying to watch the lou Ferrigno film on Youtube, bloody good watch it is too !


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i normally get on a treadmill behind a fit man on a bike....

hours and hours of entertainment....nom


----------



## hoaxey (Jan 7, 2013)

Cardio never has to be boring! Mix things up! One day you can do 15 mins of high intensity on a treadmill ( i.e. speed setting 10.5 for first 1.5 minutes for, then up to 16.00km and sprint for a whole minute, then back down to 7.5 for a minute, do that 3 times, then switch things up, i.e. setting 18.00km for 50 secs, then back down again to 7.5 for a minute, play with different speeds, i do HIIT on a treadmill and go all the way up to 20.00km for a whole minute and a half) trust me, work hard enough, you will be sweating like a rapist! Once your 15 minutes is over, straight on a rower for 2000m, (should only take you upto 7 minutes tops, thats if you are not that fit, for me its like 5.40once that is done jump on a bicycle for 10 minutes, and then play with different speeds again, especialy different positions, i.e. standing up and cycling etc etc! Also Dont just do all your cardio indoors, do stuff outdoors too as its better for your overall fitness! Anything from 4 miles, to x10 hill reps, use your imagination mate, tbh i cant imagine how people keep sane running on a treadmill for 30-40 mins staring at a tv screen, id go mental, have fun - mixing up is the key!

i used them techniques from an army Physical Trainer and a good friend of mine, it really works well, really cuts you up, and you also feel better overall


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> running into a mirror helps me, I've just bought a treadmill for my garage gets delivered on Thursday can't wait. Topless mirror run works even better lol...know it sounds a cock but works for me


Couldn't help but quote this, I went on a night away last week and the treadmills in the gym was infront of a huge mirror, found it really off putting and noticed 2 spots on my neck that don't want to dissapear could really look like vampire bite marks!!

I love the bike, take my kindle and cover the timer works a treat passes so quick only problem is I get a numb bum after 45mins, also setting it to random helps me so its different everytime


----------

